# Mouse Baths



## Kaylee (Dec 30, 2021)

What size bath for one mouse?


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I wouldn't recommend bath. It will extremely stress the mouse out. If you are concerned about parasites, use olive oil instead on the fur.


----------

